
How do I cope with startup envy? - turoczy
https://medium.com/advice-column/c436324b7799
======
jmathai

        “Character consists of what you do on the third and
        fourth tries.” ― James A. Michener
    

It comes down to discipline and remembering why you're doing what you're
doing.

It reminds me of the parable of the parable of the workers in the vineyard.

    
    
            “For the kingdom of heaven is like a landowner who went out 
        early in the morning to hire workers for his vineyard. He agreed 
        to pay them a denarius[a] for the day and sent them into his vineyard.
    
        “About nine in the morning he went out and saw others standing in 
        the marketplace doing nothing. He told them, ‘You also go and work 
        in my vineyard, and I will pay you whatever is right.’ So they went.
    
        “He went out again about noon and about three in the afternoon and did 
        the same thing. About five in the afternoon he went out and found 
        still others standing around. He asked them, ‘Why have you been standing 
        here all day long doing nothing?’
    
        “‘Because no one has hired us,’ they answered.
    
        “He said to them, ‘You also go and work in my vineyard.’
    
        “When evening came, the owner of the vineyard said to his foreman, 
        ‘Call the workers and pay them their wages, beginning with the last ones 
        hired and going on to the first.’
    
        “The workers who were hired about five in the afternoon came and each 
        received a denarius. So when those came who were hired first, they 
        expected to receive more. But each one of them also received a denarius. 
        When they received it, they began to grumble against the landowner. 
        ‘These who were hired last worked only one hour,’ they said, ‘and 
        you have made them equal to us who have borne the burden of the work 
        and the heat of the day.’
    
        “But he answered one of them, ‘I am not being unfair to you, friend. 
        Didn’t you agree to work for a denarius? Take your pay and go. I want 
        to give the one who was hired last the same as I gave you. Don’t I 
        have the right to do what I want with my own money? Or are you envious 
        because I am generous?’
    
    

[http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+20%3A1-1...](http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+20%3A1-16)

